# suche internes gästebuch



## zumpe (10. Oktober 2003)

servus computerprofis

erstmal ein dickes lob an alle die an dieser seite beteiligt sind.
bei vielen problemen wurde mir hier schon oft geholfen.

ich hab schon viele gäastebücher heruntergeladen, allerdings laufen diese nur mit einer php-unterstützung des servers, welche ich nicht besitze.

genauergesagt suche ich ein script für ein gästebuch, dass folgendes erfüllt:
- farbe bearbeiten
- keine werbung von anderen seiten
- kein php
- möglichst alle gb-daten auf einem server

im voraus "merci"


----------



## aNero (10. Oktober 2003)

ich glaube das du ohne php da keinen erfolg hast... es kann sein das ich jetzt gequirlte sche+++ rede aber ich glaube nihct das es geht weil javascript ect. keine datenbanken verwenden und ohne is das für meine begriffe unmöglich... vieleicht kriegst du eins in CGI aber wer weis...


----------



## Lord-Lance (10. Oktober 2003)

hmmm, ich habe da eines. Ist ein ASP gästebuch, du musst dazu also einen Webserver von Microsoft irgendwo im netz am laufen haben. Kannst es dir auf meiner seite ja mal anschauen (Live quasi). Wenns dich interessiert kann ich es dir zur verfügung stellen.


----------

